# Citizen Group Shot



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thought I`d just try a quick shot of my Citizen collection


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ranging from the beautiful on the left to the f'ugly on the right?


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats a nice range of Citizen watches. I have a Citizen Aqualand II and the cal 2100 Promaster with a black dial. That is one incredibly nice watch, pictures don't make the watch any justice.

A cal 8700 is also on its way to me (if I'm not getting screwed that is







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> ranging from the beautiful on the left to the f'ugly on the right?


Don`t hold back Paul, say what you think


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You know me Mac 

Actually I didn't mean f'ugly just not as pretty but as the last two are tool watches I can forgive them that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> You know me Mac
> 
> Actually I didn't mean f'ugly just not as pretty but as the last two are tool watches I can forgive them that.


I knew what you meant Paul









BTW watch for the postie AM


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW watch for the postie AM


Intruiging as ever









Thank you!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW watch for the postie AM
> ...


Just the usual, but one very nice, if you like that sort of thing









Which I don`t


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if you have any 10 or 12 mm the mrs needs a couple


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> if you have any 10 or 12 mm the mrs needs a couple


Sorry no, I have nothing that takes either size, nor would I be likely to get anything that needed them, well apart from that once, but that was an accident


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Do like that Blue Eagle, great design, why couldn't Citizen make it just a touch larger ?

Wasn't that keen on the bracelet either, or the camo band it also comes with

but looked fab on a carbon look strap, or an Oris style rubber bracelet.

One of those I still wish I had kept









D.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Mac .... I really like your old new acquisition


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice collection Mac  I would have enough trouble choosing which one to wear out of that lot let alone the other's

Can now see why you change so often


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DAVID said:


> Do like that Blue Eagle, great design, why couldn't Citizen make it just a touch larger ?
> 
> Wasn't that keen on the bracelet either, or the camo band it also comes with
> 
> ...


The Blue Eagle is a very nice and has, AFAIK, a unique design, I`m happy with the size and the bracelet,

but have to agree the spare camo strap is completely naff











JoT said:


> Nice Mac .... I really like your old new acquisition


Thanks John, I think it is very elegent and with the stainless steel case very classy without being too dressy if you get my drift also the NSA style bracelet really sets it off a treat IMHO











PhilM said:


> Nice collection Mac  I would have enough trouble choosing which one to wear out of that lot let alone the other's
> 
> Can now see why you change so often


Thanks Phil , it`s a cross I have to bare Phil


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection Mac  I would have enough trouble choosing which one to wear out of that lot let alone the other's
> ...


Oh well as long as you can muddle through I'm sure you can survive


----------

